# Looking for rod builder called "heaver"



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I had a guy build me some rods whose nickname here was Heaver. His first name is Lou. I lost contact with him the last couple years. Just wondering if anyone knows him and how to get in touch with him. Would appreciate any help getting in touch with him. Thanks. Ken


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

There is a "njheaver" but his name is Rich and he is actually in New Jersey. If this is who you are looking for, pm me for more info.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply but that is not him. I know his first name is Lou and from what I could find here looks like it's been a few years since his last post. Take care and thanks again 

Ken


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I know him from back in the day when I fished the lip in the 90's, hes got his own FB page you can search him there, Luis Da Silva aka Heaver........


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I did some "surfing" . . . I think this is his website.
*
http://capehenrycrfg.com/*


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Perhaps Lou Caruso...... a fine reputation, especially in the NE.
http://www.louscustomrods.com/rod_building.html


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/luis.dasiilva


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> I had a guy build me some rods whose nickname here was Heaver. His first name is Lou. I lost contact with him the last couple years. Just wondering if anyone knows him and how to get in touch with him. Would appreciate any help getting in touch with him. Thanks. Ken


There was a guy named Lou from Virginia Beach who I met at a power casting tournament on Hatteras. He was a very nice fellow. I know he became a custom rod builder after he got out of power casting and he was going by the nickname heaver. I can't remember his last name but he was not Luis Dasilva. I know he had been mentored in Power Casting by Bill Kennedy, one of really good power casters from the late 1980s or early 90s. I had some emails from him a long time ago (10 plus years) but I am not sure where they are. If we are talking about the same person, you can probably reach him though Bill Kennedy if you can find him. Tommy Farmer may know how to reach him. 

I think the Lou I met looked like he had polynesian ancestry. He was really nice fellow. 

Good luck. If you find him, let me know. I'd like to drop him a line as well. 

- Tom


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Furball said:


> There was a guy named Lou from Virginia Beach who I met at a power casting tournament on Hatteras. He was a very nice fellow. I know he became a custom rod builder after he got out of power casting and he was going by the nickname heaver. I can't remember his last name but he was not Luis Dasilva. I know he had been mentored in Power Casting by Bill Kennedy, one of really good power casters from the late 1980s or early 90s. I had some emails from him a long time ago (10 plus years) but I am not sure where they are. If we are talking about the same person, you can probably reach him though Bill Kennedy if you can find him. Tommy Farmer may know how to reach him.
> 
> I think the Lou I met looked like he had polynesian ancestry. He was really nice fellow.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right that's a different guy than I thought sorry for the bad info!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Furball said:


> There was a guy named Lou from Virginia Beach who I met at a power casting tournament on Hatteras. He was a very nice fellow. I know he became a custom rod builder after he got out of power casting and he was going by the nickname heaver. I can't remember his last name but he was not Luis Dasilva. I know he had been mentored in Power Casting by Bill Kennedy, one of really good power casters from the late 1980s or early 90s. I had some emails from him a long time ago (10 plus years) but I am not sure where they are. If we are talking about the same person, you can probably reach him though Bill Kennedy if you can find him. Tommy Farmer may know how to reach him.
> 
> I think the Lou I met looked like he had polynesian ancestry. He was really nice fellow.
> 
> ...


I think I found him on FB. His name is Lewis Reyna and he is a facebook friend of Wayne Folkes. 

https://www.facebook.com/lou.reyna


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Tom that sounds like him. Your description is spot on. Thanks for your and everyone's help. I will check out the additional info that has been added to your comment

Ken


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Tom I was able to find him on face book and he helped me out. Thanks to everyone here who helped or tried to help me out. I did manage to meet two other Lou's including one who is a custom rod builder so it was all good 

Tight lines all
Ken


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ken it's been a long time sence I have heard from you how are you diong? You still building rigs? 

Rick


----------

